

New Pennsylvanian Governor proposes $500 million budget cut in education  - keiferski
http://www.post-gazette.com/pg/11067/1130526-100.stm

======
ffumarola
"[...] while asking districts to negotiate with unions to freeze teachers'
salaries and to eliminate salary bumps for those who earn master's degrees."

Good thing, I'm tired of all those teachers driving by in their Bentleys
ashing their Cuban out the window. Why should they be rewarded for being
better educated? That doesn't happen in priv... oh wait, it does. Nevermind.

I live in Philly, so this issue is pretty frustrating.

~~~
keiferski
I attend one the affected universities, so it's really frustrating for me too.
At least they've thought the whole circular plan through:

\- Teachers won't get rewarded for master's degrees

\- Cut funding for universities, resulting in less teachers being able to
afford master's degrees

\- Teachers don't bother with master's degrees

~~~
ffumarola
And then they can just keep going!

\- Lower requirements for teachers.

\- Cut funding to schools due to lower salaries needed to employ teachers.

\- Scratch heads at failure rates.

\- Take your hatred for the unions out on the teachers.

